# 10ga vs. 12ga



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

So I'm confused. I was tossing around the idea of getting a 10ga BPS. However looking at the factory loadings, there is the same velocity and ounce of shot in both the 10ga 3 1/2 and 12ga 3 1/2 shells.

If this is the case, what value does the 10ga have over the 12ga? I understand that the 10ga throws a better pattern. Is that the only value, that and being able to say you shoot a 10ga?


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Ruger,

A better pattern is everything! The old adage stated to "Keep the shot column square". The same weight of shot in a larger bore should pattern better. That's with factory loads. If you handload for the big 10 the sky is the limit. No, I didn't mean to sky bust...


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I've considered getting into handloading shotgun shells. But I've read that it's not cost effective. So I haven't been terribly excited about it.

So tell me, have you experienced the better shot pattern with the 10ga? Have the results in the field been noticable.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

I shoot both,the last few years the 10 comes out only for pass shooting snows and yes,the pattern is noticeably way better than the 12 using heavy loads.If you strickly decoy hunt and want an all around shotgun consider the 12 3.5,however if you are a serious waterfowler having a 10ga in your arsenal is a must.

~remember you cannot have to many guns and will never have enough ammo~

~PS,the BPS is bullet proof and will last you a life time.(10ga)


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I love my ten. I use it late season, ang goose hunting and it does the trick. great guns. If your going to get one the bps isnt the best thought if i was you i would just get a gold and be done with it. The bps seems so big and the kick is worse than an auto.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

Love 10's and the BPS. Used it as a paddle once (didn't have a choice).

45 yds. with the BPS, full choke, removed the head of my nice turkey (not intentionally). Testament to the pattern in a 10ga.

Ducks and geese don't like it either. I shoot less shells, account for more game, and don't notice the difference in recoil when hunting since switching to a 10. I'm a believer.

I also have my beloved NEF 10 Pardner NWTF 10. Instructions for shooting it: Take 8 Tylenol, load gun, secure shirt tightly, clench teeth (so as not to bite tongue), warn game to start running/flying to give head start, and pull trigger. Reload when pain resides. Does a number on yotes and your shoulder.


----------



## mtgreenheads (Jan 17, 2007)

Another FANTASTIC option for a guy that doesnt reload and shoots a tenner is to buy ammo from sportingammo.com.

That stuff is amazing, I shoot 1.5 oz loads @ 1600 fps from them. Can get ugly.


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

so how much are these shells you are shooting to give us some comparison on others deals.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I shot a Ithica Mag 10 for Snows and Canadas for 3 years. My brother has a BPS. I dont think either gun is very comfortible to shoot. They are heavy and I dont think they swing well. I will say that I now own two SBE 2's and 2 Drake Killer choke tubes and that is all I will ever need. I shoot 3.5 inch BB experts and it clobbers them. I still have my 10 and so does my brother but we never shoot them anymore.

With the choke I am shooting and the load I am shooting. I can get an average of 61 pellets in 30 inch circle at 50 yards! Another good thing is that 10 guage shells cost between 20 -30 a box. I pay 14 for my experts and dont feel like I am loosing anything not shooting a 10 guage.


----------



## bigshooter23 (Feb 18, 2008)

Best time i have found to buy shells is january-march. Usually can score in on some winchester supreme and drylock 10 guage for around 10-13 a box at scheels. And also hitting up local gun shops as they want to get new shells in for the upcoming season. The ten usually only comes out for field blind hunting. I also have a extrema, sx2, and 2 sbe2. just got the drake killer tube other day and was out shooting trap and wow. what a difference. it is like having the ten guage performance in your hands again.


----------



## rick_hfh (Aug 25, 2008)

I went throught the same debate as you a few years back. 10 vs 12. I went and purchased an SP 10 and am glad I did. It is a moose to shoot and a great conversation piece. As well as a goose killer. I eventually got a 12 ga that shoots 3.5" and prefer the ten for longer shots.

Although I love my ten it does have some disadvantages. Shells are hard to come by and in limited selection. Aftermarket parts are hard to find. Especially affordable ones. The weight of the gun is difficult to handle. After hunting with the ten a few times your body gets accustomed to the weight of the gun. Then your standard 12 ga seems like a 20 ga. One more disadvantage is recoil. I am a bodybuilder and weigh 240. Doesn't bother me.

My vote would be for the ten.


----------



## imajeep (Jan 21, 2007)

bring the advil.....

those bastads hurt after a day of shooting....
and you'll spend a fortune on ammo


----------

